# so what else goes with blue brown?



## Q o B (Apr 28, 2006)

i just got a lil jar full in the mail sent to me for $FREE.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from a super nice girl on myspace, how cool is that??!?!?!?!??! so in celebration i thought i'd play with it..... and ya wouldnt you know it later today i got my student pro card in the mail after waiting almost 2 months for it..yay! such a great day...here's the photos:













eyes:
(top)
blue brown pigment
ricepaper for highlight
#3 lashes
(bottom)
prussian powerpoint
blue storm pigment

cheeks:
coppertone, i think thats the name

and lips:
florabundi (sp?) l/s
instant gold lustreglass

so what else makes blue brown fun, im a lil stumped???


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 28, 2006)

Ooh, I really like that with your skintone.  It tends to go very reddish on me.  I like to use it with Gorgeous Gold...it's an odd contrast because both are duochrome. Umm...I like to use it with flat/matte teal.  I usually just pair it with golden colors, using it as a reddish wash in some places, and more intense blue to shadow.


----------



## libra14 (Apr 28, 2006)

You look beautiful. I love the way you do your FOTDs too. Great pictures.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh I love that combo! LOL free.99 is always a good price


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh yea, congrats on the Pro card!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

wow looks beautifull on you!

BTW im super jelous of your brows theyre freakin perfect


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 28, 2006)

Pretty girl!

I like Blue Brown with Original Blue pigment and Carbon, over Slick CCB.


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 28, 2006)

i put dark soul under it, or if i want it to be more blue i put cornflower under it!  I freaking loveeee the look you did with it though!!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Apr 28, 2006)

what can i say? speechless...just that i think im g0ing to go buy some #3's!!!! LOVE EM! LOVE IT! ur such a cutie!!!!!
x0x0


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 28, 2006)

Blue Brown is maybe my favorite pigment. It looks really good over flammable paint and even mangomix shadestick. It makes a fiery reddish fuschia over mangomix.

If you put it on top of black tied it's a really deep version if itself and very pretty and instense.

Play around... it's really versatile!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 28, 2006)

ok nevermind the lashes,they're number 1's i always call them #3's for some reason...im so weird..anyways thanks you guys!!! and for lettin me know what else works with it, sounds like it works with more than i thought! how fun!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2006)

You can use the Sea Me shadestick as a base and it totally changes the blue brown...you can also use it with golds and coppers, it will look more maroon with it. If you put it over a pink lipgloss it makes the most wonderful lip shade!!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 28, 2006)

oo i like this and bb pig is one of my faves...it looks greenbrown if you use it with greens i love it with sprout and juxt...i like it with sketch...over flammable paint like nicole sd it just looks insane and i tried it today with budding beauty i put it in the crease with teal pig


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't even know what to say, so I'll just state the obvious. This is so good, and you look outstanding.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 28, 2006)

Striking!!! 
I think I'll wear blue tomorrow


----------



## KJam (Apr 28, 2006)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## dearstars (Apr 28, 2006)

I love that. I just bought some blue brown, and now can't wait to play with it even more.


----------



## kimb (Apr 28, 2006)

these colors look great on you! and your skin. flawless! all together a great look! lovin it!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 28, 2006)

Blue Brown looks sooo great on you!! I just love this colour, but it never ever looks so pretty on me (just a bit too reddish - on you it's just *wow*)!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 28, 2006)

Very beautiful. Your hair are amazing!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 28, 2006)

Rockin'! You can pull off anything. So jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love your looks, the blue brown looks so pretty with purple


----------



## user4 (Apr 28, 2006)

oh lauren... u look totally totally hot!!! i love these colors on u!!!!!


----------



## stacey (Apr 28, 2006)

hot momma. you look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## marlene (Apr 28, 2006)

You look so hot...


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow that's stunning, blue brown doesn't look at all bruisey on you


----------



## devin (Apr 28, 2006)

that looks gorgeous! your hair is so beautiful!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would look good with antiqued or coppering and sumptuous olive.


----------



## Q o B (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW now thats what i call a lot of combos! so so far it looks great with golds,purple, sea me, black, green..any more i missed ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and flammable paint?! sounds great! i thought of putting golden olive on the inner corners..it looked ok when i tested them out together on my hand but when i did it on my eyes the gldn olive just vanished. but i'll definately give it a go with juxt n such...THANKS everyone !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i did try it on the lips with fanplastico it was a pretty sexi deep reddish lookin color, it was hot. i love it so far!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 28, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## mellz (Apr 28, 2006)

that's gorgeous and your hair looks great


----------



## NightMusik (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG.. that is SOO gorgeous!!  You are a true artist and someone for me to look up to.  Beautiful makeup and great pics!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy freakin hell girl!!!I love all your combos.The blue brown looks GREAT on you.Wish it looked like that on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those are my fav lashes on you.They look so great!!!


----------



## XoXo (Apr 28, 2006)

gorgeous!! beautiful!


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG I love this love this love this!  The blue liner on the bottom against the blue brown on the top lid is fantastic!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 28, 2006)

awww my Lauren!! So talented!!!


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 29, 2006)

this look is so hot lauren! alwayz beauty-ful!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 29, 2006)

when i put it over sea me shadestick, it brings out the blue, and then i can use deep truth and freshwater with it
when i use it over gentle lentil shadestick, it brings out the brown and i can use neutrals but still have that little flash of blue with it


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, absolutely stunning.

Blue Brown goes very red on me even with a brown base.

*sulks*


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 1, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Always Soo Gorgeous!


----------



## Q o B (May 2, 2006)

thank you, thank you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was at mac today and i tried it under flammable paint, thats what its called right? well anyways it was like super reddish, wow, it was hot. so now i'll have be tryin it with some sea me and blues,ive been in a 'blue' mood lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx evry one again for all the suggestions!!


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 2, 2006)

I could have sworn I commented on this...but I guess I'm just going crazy. :-/ Anyway, you're gorgeous and I absolutely love this.


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 2, 2006)

Holy Smokes! This Is Sooooooo Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## honyd (May 9, 2006)

This looks so hot..  ive had that pib for like 2 years n neva played with it... not im gonna try.. thanks!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 9, 2006)

Looks gorgeous as always.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 9, 2006)

*Eyebrow Secrets*

Can you tell me (us) your secret for getting your brows so groomed and polished looking?  Please?


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 9, 2006)

that color looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 9, 2006)

I think it looks gorgeous on you! I really like it with the bright blue liner on the bottom. 

Thanks for making this post, because all I could think to pair it with was like...Teal. Haha.


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 9, 2006)

wow! that is really pretty!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 9, 2006)

So pretty i love it


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Q o B* 

 
_i just got a lil jar full in the mail sent to me for $FREE.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from a super nice girl on myspace, how cool is that??!?!?!?!??! so in celebration i thought i'd play with it..... and ya wouldnt you know it later today i got my student pro card in the mail after waiting almost 2 months for it..yay! such a great day...here's the photos:













eyes:
(top)
blue brown pigment
ricepaper for highlight
#3 lashes
(bottom)
prussian powerpoint
blue storm pigment

cheeks:
coppertone, i think thats the name

and lips:
florabundi (sp?) l/s
instant gold lustreglass

so what else makes blue brown fun, im a lil stumped???_

 
Frackin' Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Daligani (May 11, 2007)

I'm sure you know this already since I KNOW you get told all the time, but, I have to say it again.. 
Seriously woman.. 
*YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY AMAZING.*





I have seen oodles and oodles of your EOTDs and there hasn't been even ONE thing I could possibly critique on your work. You're just *crazy* good.


----------



## linkas (May 11, 2007)

Really cute>!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 11, 2007)

Hottttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 11, 2007)

This is gorgeous on you!  Your hair is amazing.


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

perfect !!!!!!!! 0_o


----------



## applefrite (May 11, 2007)

You are beautiful !


----------



## chrisantiss (May 11, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Emmi (May 11, 2007)

You look soooo hot!! Can you make tut??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2007)

This looks like an old one, but I must say, its gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (May 12, 2007)

wow so pretty


----------



## boudoir (May 12, 2007)

OMG your HAIR!!!! I want your hair!!!
The makeup is awesome too... but your hair!!!!!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 20, 2007)

OMG Queen of blending i saw u on Myspace b4 i even joined this forum u REALLY inspired me to get into MAC even more than i was already considering!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 21, 2007)

I love your eyebrows


----------



## miko (May 21, 2007)

ooh i like that. and the blue under the eye looks amazing!


----------

